# Treating external parasites in the winter?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay I don't think I have any problems, but I treat my goats every 3 months for internal/external. I typically use something very similar and very effective to seven dust on them. But with their coats being so thick I think it might not be reall effective.

Should I just give an injection of Ivermectin? I don't have pour on, just inject.

And I can not remember the dosage! I've been looking over my notes and can't seem to find it 

I want to get everyone their 3 month tune up <LOL> either tomorrow or at least this weekend when the weather is pretty. I want to make sure I got my notes right 

And anyone reading this, my brain is scattered between here, and there and everywhere else tonight. After a doe kids, when should I give her another cd/t. I'm going crazy with this tonight :laugh:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

You booster the C/D/T, A month before/at breeding and a month before kidding, depends some people only do it a month before kidding. The injectable Ivomac I don't know, we have pour on for external, and I am picking up some of Clydomectin (sp?) thats what the vet recommended treating the whole herd with, then hopefully I will be good for ever. We didnt have any worm problem til I bought this whole herd at once!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I do pour-on for external......ivermectin pour-on (eprinex).


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

with goats you only need to treat when needed otherwise their bodies grow resistant to the wormers and then they become noneffective 

do your goats show signs of worms or lice? 

ivermectin injectable is only effective for sucking lice not biting


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the help. I don't know that they have any external parasites, but I am kinda leary. They don't spend too much time scratching, but 2 of them do tend to scratch a lot more than the others. It could just be their thick winter coats and the dirt/hay/etc that gets caught down under that hair. I've tried checking their undercoat, but it's hard to see anything, especially any eggs, or signs of bugs. 
So I figured when I do feet, I should treat them for external parasites - when they don't have the thick coats I dust them.
They are all actually 4 months out from being wormed, no signs of worms that I can tell. 

I'll check into getting the ivermectin pour on, the local feed store prices are a bit high, so I'll have to call around. Otherwise, i wonder if I should just try to dust them real good and leave them be?


Edited to ask:

I am making a new journal to keep my info in. So in the event of needing the ivermectin as an injectible how much would you give? I know the oral dosage but can't remember the injectible dosage. 

And I'll add the pour on as well, how much pour on do you use? 

And what is safe for kids? Anything? I want to write all this stuff down in the journal I'm working on so if anything ever happens that I can't search or ask or need an answer asap I can refer to my journal


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

injectable dosage is on the bottle -- should be 1cc per 100lbs 

yes its safe for kids and pregnant does 


If you order VetRx from jefferslivestock.com you can use that instead of chemicals for the treatment of lice. My goats had it bad and the VetRx used like you do frontline on a dog worked like a charm and everyone has been lice free  the only downside is it leaves a greasy residue behind - takes a while to go away. i like the no chemical option that works though :thumb:


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

I would agree...If you don't have a parasite problem I wouldn't treat your goats every 3 months...If you do think you have a parasite problem then you should target the specific parasite and treat for it....Now lice. I use Ivomec sheep drench to deworm my goats, when needed. Ivomec controls sucking lice but doesn't kill biting lice. I treat the goat with Ultra Boss, if I think they are biting lice. Ultra Boss is 5% permethrin and 5% piperonyl and is a pour on. I have found that although a Sevin type product works well on my wethers that are slick sheared for showing; It isn't nearly as effective on my goats with a full hair coat....Cydectin is possibly the deworming agent referred to by another poster. I consider it the "nuclear Option" when nothing else works...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow great information, THANK YOU! I am putting everything down in my journal 

I went ahead and dusted everyone real good for the night - wanted to go ahead and brush some of the wild hairs out of their coats <LOL>, I will check to see what our feed store has, I do know they have vetrx as I've seen it on the shelf before. I don't think I've ever seen the Ivomec sheep drench? 
For regular worming <internal> we've been using Safeguard for goats, and the Ivermectin inject. <orally>. But for external we just used the Permetherin powder and it worked just fine during the summer and fall. It's like Seven Dust, but something we get from the feed store and was recommended by a local breeder who dusts hers every 3 months <the woman we bought some of our goats from>.

I will check to see if the local stores sell Ultra Boss in case we ever need it.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I noticed my boys have been rubbing more, but they are already losing their undercoat....guess with the days getting longer. I have been brushing them every day and it is really helping them from rubbing on things.....of course I only have 3 to groom


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Denise, that could be what I am seeing. I have a really good brush for getting all the loose hair out, so I brushed them all and got gobs of hair, especially off of one of my does, she looks sooooo rugged, makes her nickname -tomboy- fit so much more LOL

I'll continue to brush them every so often especially now that I've given them a good dusting. My husband says I worry too much, but I just want my babies happy and healthy


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep....mine love getting brush, I have a good dog brush with the metal bristles......it gets down in the fur really good. I am getting shears for my b-day and can't wait for warm weather, this year the boys are gettting hair cuts and baths! I might have a fight on my hands with them, but I will win in the end......hubby says he can't wait to watch...lol! I have clipped them before with dog clippers, but I have never bathed them!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think we have the same brush Denise. All i can say is good luck with the baths this summer LOL I couldn't imagine giving our buck one, let alone clipping him! He gave us a terrible time the other day trimming his feet! I'd LOVE to get some clippers and clip him this summer though, and if the kids do show in the fair this year we'll have to get some anyway....I could just see it now....hehe!!! He's sooooo hairy, which is great this time of year, but not in the summer....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I went to Tractor Supply today and they didn't have anything, except Ivermectin inj & pour on, and Cydectin, then the safeguard for goats which we don't need. No vetrx either. I'll head over to my local feed store Mon or Tues and scope out what they have, and I do know they have vetrx. I get so leary...I saw where one of my does has been doing a lot of itching on her belly and towards her hips, so I think I'll go ahead with something you guys recommended and make sure to kill anything that could be bothering them. 
Pour on or vetrx would be great for the buck, since I can treat him while feeding treats over the fence. 

With thick coats, how exactly do you do the pour on/vetrx ? Put some on, and rub it in? Sorry I've never done this kind of treatment before.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

can u use Permectrin II (50/50 w/ mineral oil) on pregnant does?


----------

